# It's HOME!



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it's finally home. I went after the parts Case LA I bought last weekend (Another Road Trip). I will link the pictures at the end of my story.

I took front tire's along with me as I knew I need them to get it loaded. One rear tire was flat but I was cofident that it would blow up and stay up long enough to get it loaded. My better half came with me as I needed another vechicle to pull it on with.

As you will notice the front end is pertty well buried but I got my floor jack under it and got on side up high enough to get the tire on. One down and 2 to go. Well after fighting to get the jack under the other side we (Kathy and I) finally get the second one one. WOW! Now we have 2 doen and one to go. Well we took bets to see if the rear and last one would take and hold air. Well Kathy thought 50/50 and I thought after looking at it again and said 30/70 meaning 70 % chance it wouldn't. I was right.

Well I parked the pickup and trailer against a bank so it would pull on easier to load. I then tied on to the tractor with my pickup(won't mention model here) and it wouldn't budge, not even wiggle, I tried up hill, down hill, and even backwards at every angle, still wouldn't budge. Hmmmmm thought that maybe that flat tire had something to do with it so I jacked it back up and tried turning it. It wouldn't turn so I thought I would take the tire off and let it roll on the rim. We took a break and Kathy said that the steering wheel was stuck so I fiddled with it with no luck. Come to a conclusion that the tractor would have to be loaded where it was.

Finally getting back to the rear tire I was afraid that the tire may catch on the fender and bend it so I went to work didmounting it. Boy was it ever getting hot , or was that me frown . I don't know what I did but it got so the wheel would turn. I just thought that maybe I never had it jacked up enough to turn. Once the tire was off and had it on blocks I decided to jack up the other wheel. That one didn't move a bit. I figured thats why it didn't move. What now! I noticed that the brake pedals were down, but the other side turned. Hmmm, stuck brake. What do I do. I got out the big hammer and had Kathy pull up the pedal. I didn't even have to use the hammer, the tire turned. I couldn't beleive the brakes were that good that the weight of the pedal would lock the wheels up.

I put my come-a-long on it and the tractor moved. We were back in business. We were ready to load and soon to be on our way. The loading actually went very well as you can see in the pictures. A 2 hr job turned into about a 5 hr job. To end my story the trip home went great and the unloading went alright. Thanks for letting me share this. Remember I travel to 2 other states to get this tractor. My SD picturenever turned out.

caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/slideshow?.dir=/aabb&.src=ph


http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/aabb


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it looks like it was worth it. fairly straight tractor


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

caseman-d

I thought I was the only one that happened to.
(2hr projects turning into 5hr projects)
I’ll bet you were happy to take the pic of it on the trailer.

Ok, we’ll give you ONE day to recover, then we expect
to see pic’s of it fully primed (after sandblasting) by Tuesday.
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good case-man:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it looks like it was worth it. fairly straight tractor *


Bear,
Since it's missing some parts and the intake and exhaust manifolds are cracked it will probably be a parts tractor. I want the grill for my other LA and I do have someone interested in the fenders. The serial number is 4918139 and the other one is 491887, they are close.
caseman-d
picture of other LA


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *caseman-d
> 
> I thought I was the only one that happened to.
> ...


Thanks aegt5000,
I will have to do some serious search for pictures    . I am going to try to find me a rim and tire that holds are so I don't have to worry about it, just change it and get it loaded. I have a spare 14.00-34 that I use for 34" inch rims. Live and learn they say.
Thanks fort he post.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks good case-man:thumbsup:
> Jody *


Thanks Jody, maybe if I would of had a hemi it would have pulled it on       , but I don't think it would have


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Where did you have to go to pick up the tractor?
It looks like it was at least a nice day for the road trip!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Where did you have to go to pick up the tractor?
> It looks like it was at least a nice day for the road trip! *


Stewart,
Went to Hammand Montana to get the tractor. I was up there last weekend and bought a 1951 Case D lp and ended up buying 2 1945 Case LA's. I hauled 2 home last weekend and had to go back after this one. 

Hammond MT is about 98 miles from me, To get there you cross the state of Wyoming. It was a great day for the trip, a little windy at first but didn't take long to get used to it. It kept me cool especially when I started to heat up :  

Thanks for visiting the Case board and posting. Hope to hear from you again.
caseman-d
:spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You must be up around Rapid City or close?
I spent about 4 years in Rapid City. It is a nice area.:captain:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *You must be up around Rapid City or close?
> I spent about 4 years in Rapid City. It is a nice area.:captain: *


Stewart,
I live 25 miles from Rapid City. I live in Sturgis and I'm sure you know where that is.   
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Can you say Buffalo Chip?

I saw the Doobie Brothers there at the 51st Sturgis rally.
We showed up at the campground and pulled up nose to nose with another car. There were about 4 or 5 guys sitting in the car getting primed for the show. 4 doors open and everyone bails out and four doors close, bang. Then the driver says "Oh man I think the keys are still in the car!" Not to mention it was still running! The next line is the classic,"Man my mom is going to be pissed!"

It was quite the show, There were quite a few bikes around the stage and after each song they would wind them up for the Harley applause! Great show.

:smiles:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Naw I can't say that campground    , I drive past it everytime I go out to my tractors. I don't make it out there during that week, traffic is a killer anymore. They have another big Saloon now just past FT Meade and it is 4 lane bumber to bumber traffic all the way out there. Wished they would trade them harley's in for a tractor, hmmm maybe a case tractor      
later
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would imagine the rally gets a little old at times. The money would be nice to have in the local economy but there is alot of baggage that goes along with it! It is a real pretty area right around the black hills. West of that is another story. Have you ever went over toward Gillette and checked out the coal mines?
They have some real serious tractors! I got to check out the Black Thunder Mine quite a few years ago. That is some big stuff.

http://www.mining-technology.com/projects/thunder/index.html#thunder4


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Stewart,
Here are some pictures of the Open Cut Gold Mine that was owned by the Homestake Gold Mine. Homestake quit it's mining operation in Dec of 2001. The Open Cut Mine Closed it's opereation in 2000. Low Gold prices was the cause for the shut down. The pictures are from where I used to work, was a great view. Each ledge is 85 feet.
caseman-d

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/gt...1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/gtoman1970/my_photos


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We went up to Lead for the fireworks on the 4th in about 91 or 92 I am not sure exactly. Anyway it got dark and the fireworks started, there were clouds down pretty low so the fireworks were going off in the clouds, it was quite the sight. It was about 10 minutes into the show and the pit got real bright and a whole bunch of fireworks were going off like it was the end of the show, only they were not going up just in the pit. Come to find out they had something go wrong and they had some kind of misfire and the ones that were jsut sitting there waiting to load got lit off as well. I think it hurt a few of the folks. We were kind of mad at the time that the show was so short, and felt bad later when we found out someone had been hurt. The clouds and fireworks were real neat! 

How any tractors do you have?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmmm. lets see
16 Case Tractors
3 Mccormick IH W-6, W-9 , and W 400 diesel
1 Allis WC
and 2 Part Case DC's, None restored,
Waiting to get gather my collection so I will have something to do when I retire lol
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

With a collection like that you will never retire! Do you have a big shop to work on the projects in? We have 2.5 acres and my shop is not big enough for a tractor. It used to be a dog kennel, but we don't keep our dogs in it. One day I hope to upgrade and get a 20x30 or so shop put in behind the house but await money for such a project. My fianance manager is one tough cookie...my wife!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is a pic of the outside, not the best but you get the idea.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the inside, it does have water and electric. I need to build a wall around the commode just for fun but it works. We did take out the kennels and the tub it opened things up quite a bit. I am looking for one of those on demand hot water heaters like you see in resturants they are about 10" long and heat water up as you need it. I am going to put in a laundry sink, that is why I would like the hot water!!!!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

That sure puts a different meaning to being in the dog house:furious: :furious: :furious: 
Looks well insulated, all you need to do is add an exstention on to get a tractor and you would have it made. 

No shop for me. I keep saying I'll build one, but just can't make myself go get the loan. I keep thinking another 5 years and the house will be paid for. There is another place I have my eye on hoping it will come up for sale  
caseman-d


----------

